# Saving to Dropbox on iPad Pro 2018



## Graham Carlow (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi People, I’m new to this forum, in fact new to any forums, so please be gentle with me..
I just got one of the new 1TB ipad’s 2018 with the aim of trying to make Lightroom CC mobile fit in with my work. I’m aware that not all is quite in place yet to make this a smooth transition from Classic but I’m just trying to keep investigating it’s possibilities.
I have hit a problem. When I have edited and adjusted my selection of shots and then try to share into Dropbox things are not working. I get two options to save to Dropbox. The first option says ‘Share with Dropbox’ and every time try to share multiple images using this it connects successfully but will only save one image. The other choice is to ‘save to folders’ and access Dropbox through ‘files’. This appears to work for multiple image until the last moment when it freezes on a blank white screen with nothing saved and no way back or forwards without restarting lightroom.  
Has anyone encountered the same issue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Graham, welcome to the forum! Sorry we missed your thread.

I'm slightly jealous of your new iPad! I just tried your steps on my (slightly older) iPad and could reproduce your only-one-image issue with the share option. Save to Files to save to Dropbox did work for me, although not until I'd navigated through Dropbox using the Files app.


----------



## Graham Carlow (Nov 21, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Graham, welcome to the forum! Sorry we missed your thread.
> 
> I'm slightly jealous of your new iPad! I just tried your steps on my (slightly older) iPad and could reproduce your only-one-image issue with the share option. Save to Files to save to Dropbox did work for me, although not until I'd navigated through Dropbox using the Files app.



Hi Victoria, nice to meet you.
Since posting this I have fixed the save to Files option in exactly the same way was you I think by navigating through the files folders to the place I'm trying to save. It's almost as if you have to show it the path before it can find it it's self.  The 'share with Dropbox' still only saves one file in spite of it's having prepared  multiple files.
The new iPad is indeed a wonderful thing, but I'm still struggling to integrate CC mobile fully with my workflow. While the import into the iPad is now much quicker, the sync up to the server and back down to a laptop is painfully slow even with jpg's. No batch processing on the mobile app, no re-naming or adding presets on import still makes it a problem for tackling a full job on the go. It's great for delivering a handful of shots on the fly, but I find I still need to process the whole job again when I get to the laptop in order to maintain a solid archive system.  I've got the iPad in optimistic faith that all these issues will improve with time.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah, the iPad is not ideal for large jobs yet. I primarily use it for culling and viewing rather than editing personally.


----------

